# Almost certainly the final version of my tailspinner!



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

OK, here it is.
The beads are made of hematite which is a mineral and basically iron ore. Interesting thing is it is a form of iron oxide but yet isn't what we would refer to as rust.
I don't have a weight yet, but it does have a nice "heft" to it which should help in casting and getting it down into the strike zone.

Only change I am going to make is going with smaller hooks (bronze colored). I like the idea of the red trebles but they are a little big in my opinion.
Thoughts?


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice looking spinner I particularly like the color's you have chosen with the body and the hooks.Do the hooks foul the blade any looks close me are maybe it's the way it is siting.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks real good to me! A hunk of crawler or minnow or even the head of a minnow would help entice the finicky followers. Hard to tell from the pic but if the rear treble hook gets in the way of the blade maybe you could switch it out for a single longer shank hook like a harness? Let us know how it does.


----------

